
RocksDB: A Persistent Key-Value Store for Flash and RAM Storage - dserban
https://github.com/facebook/rocksdb
======
tennix
[https://github.com/pingcap/tikv](https://github.com/pingcap/tikv) stores
consensus state in RocksDB. > With the implementation of the Raft consensus
algorithm in Rust and consensus state stored in RocksDB, it guarantees data
consistency.

------
pfraze
Differences from leveldb: [https://github.com/facebook/rocksdb/wiki/Features-
Not-in-Lev...](https://github.com/facebook/rocksdb/wiki/Features-Not-in-
LevelDB)

------
maxpert
Has been using it in production for quite a long time now, wrote my own key-
value store server running on top of RocksDB. I hope somebody writes a good
and stable key value store server, I tried using ardb
([https://github.com/yinqiwen/ardb](https://github.com/yinqiwen/ardb)) but was
not happy with it's memory consumption.

~~~
chucky_z
[https://github.com/cockroachdb/cockroach](https://github.com/cockroachdb/cockroach)

CockroachDB heavily utilizes RocksDB.

